# T. T reheat times



## old golfer guy (Jan 5, 2019)

I have seasoned, smoked (about 90 min) then sved 4 tri tips for 4 hrs and frozen till next week. On Wed. I will have 6 more Luau T. T.s to sv, those will also be done about 4 hrs. Always did 2 hrs before but lots of people say longer is better. The real question I have is how long will it take to get the thawed ones up to temp, about 130 degrees? I'm thinking about 60 mins. Thoughts?
Thanks


----------



## dr k (Jan 5, 2019)

If your thawed SV food in the fridge has been pasteurized and needs heating in the SV to eat then:
Heating Time from 41°F (5°C) to 1°F (0.5°C) Less Than the Water Bath’s Temperature
Thickness Slab-like Cylinder-like Sphere-like
5 mm 5 min 5 min 4 min
10 mm 19 min 11 min 8 min
15 mm 35 min 18 min 13 min
20 mm 50 min 30 min 20 min
25 mm 1¼ hr 40 min 25 min
30 mm 1½ hr 50 min 35 min
35 mm 2 hr 1 hr 45 min
40 mm 2½ hr 1¼ hr 55 min
45 mm 3 hr 1½ hr 1¼ hr
50 mm 3½ hr 2 hr 1½ hr
55 mm 4 hr 2¼ hr 1½ hr
60 mm 4¾ hr 2½ hr 2 hr
65 mm 5½ hr 3 hr 2¼ hr
70 mm — 3½ hr 2½ hr
75 mm — 3¾ hr 2¾ hr
80 mm — 4¼ hr 3 hr
85 mm — 4¾ hr 3½ hr
90 mm — 5¼ hr 3¾ hr
95 mm — 6 hr 4¼ hr
100 mm — — 4¾ hr
105 mm — — 5 hr
110 mm — — 5½ hr
115 mm — — 6 hr
Table 2.2: Approximate heating times for thawed meat to 1°F (0.5°C) less than the water bath’s temperature. You can decrease the time by about 13% if you only want to heat the meat to within 2°F (1°C) of the water bath’s temperature.


----------

